# REPORT: Big Minnow 12/9 Cape Henry



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 9-Dec-2003 9:01:21 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings fellow anglers! I hope everyone is recovering from today's bout with, 'angleritus'. Seems many folks had the bug today, and despite being a beautiful day, fishing was a bit tough. We departed Salt Pond's marina at 9am this morning, breaking through a thin layer of ice as we pulled away from the slip. We had a crew consisitng of Ted, Carp, Danny, Capt. Paul, and myself. Den was supposed to join us, but I think he got the short end of the stick in traffic. Sorry we missed you Den. The tide was at a lunar high as we made our way out past the 3rd island. Actually, to our dismay it was still coming in at 9:45am. The Capt. made the decision to steer towards CH, despite the lack of birds or positive reports. The water was pretty ugly too, despite being an ideal 47*. Boats were spread out from the High Rise S and E, to down off of the resort strip, with little chatter. We set out our spread a little N of the Cape and began a slow pick of decent fish after a short period of no marks or bites. The hot color for the day was chartreuse. We nailed several fish on Stretch 25's, and several others on the Tomic, while still a couple more on the Mojo itself. The fish were up off the bottom a good 10ft. or so, just under the real good bait marks at the 22ft. level. We fished the channel edges hard until finally we had some steady marks and a few moments of pullage. Well, even though the fish were few and far between, all the fish we did land were very healthy looking. They ranged from 32"-36" and we finished the day with 9 in the box. We also lost one at boatside and had 2 pull off's. It seemed the Mojo's produced better when ran about 30ft. down instead of right on bottom. Most of the strikes came from the 35ft.-45ft. depths, and we only saw 1 surface fish all day. It was fun seeing so many familiar boat names and getting and giving shout out's to fellow TF'ers. It was like a weekend day out there. After boating our 9th fish for the afternoon about 1:45pm, we decided to head towards home and check out the rumoured schoolie bite, Bayside between the 2nd and 3rd. Arrived in that area to see a few birds working a tide/ trash line and several boats. We briefly casted some smaller baits out, but no bites after 5 or so minutes, and so we kept on our way. Arrived back in time to beat the chill that was rapidly descending upon the water, as the sun melted toward the horizon off to the W. We had the boat and gear washed off lickity split, and called it a wrap. Even though the bite was lean today, we had a real good time! The fellas we had aboard today were all good peoples and everyone worked well together with few tangles or mishaps while directing the 7 to 8 line spread. Thanks for a fun day guys! Fish On 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry I missed out again but I got a feesh catching report to put on th Va board for a change.


----------

